# tekkit crafting list?



## CannonFodder (Aug 23, 2012)

Any other minecraft users out there that use tekkit can you give me a list to just a simple list of the crafting recipes or such?  I'm new to the mod and just started playing it today, the only problem is when I'm trying to find a list to use the vast majority of the people posting the recipes have "subscribe and like!" all over the place.  I just want a simple straight forward list on the crafting recipes that you don't have to constantly go forward and backwards on the wikis' pages just to know how to craft a single item.

It's getting really really fucking annoying trying to learn how to use tekkit when every tutorial is a fav whore or the tutorial is completely unuseable.


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 24, 2012)

Use the NEI menu?


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 24, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> Use the NEI menu?


Well I'll be a monkey's uncle.  I had no idea what that was until you mentioned it.  I've never used tekkit before, so I didn't know what that was.


----------

